# finally did it- my router sled



## indychip (Aug 4, 2012)

I have been using a belt sander to finish end grain cutting boards with horrible results. I finally got around to building a router sled. Wow! what a difference. I finish with my ROS and get a perfect finish every time. I used 3 inch PVC pipe that I had laying around with 1 inch aluminum for the router track. Its not in the picture, but I also have non-slip drawer liner for the bottom. The PVC works great. Runs smooth and flat


----------



## Case101 (Jun 29, 2013)

Interesting usage of PVC pipe!


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

Rails seem a little thin. They don't flex any?


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

How cool is that! Too simple!


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

That is very innovative and simple. I really like it.


----------

